# Salary details for Networking Companies required



## CoolAusMigrant (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi 

I would like to know the salary that can be expected for a 8+(years) candidate in San Jose in a networking company?

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Depends on the position, size of the company and plenty of other factors. Technical position? Manager, supervisor or "individual contributor"? 8+ years of what? School, training, experience (again, in what positions), university level schooling?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## CoolAusMigrant (Oct 15, 2012)

8 years of exp in the IT industry as a Senior Embedded Engg.. 
B.E in Computer Science... 
I am looking at Networking Companies like Juniper, Qlogic...

thanks


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Don't know anything about it, but I just used Google (salaries Juniper San Jose). This is the result:
Juniper Networks Salaries in San Jose | Glassdoor


----------

